# Insurance Co's Link



## V-Technician (Feb 28, 2003)

Here ya go....

http://www.japaneseimports.co.uk/

click on insurance (well duh!)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm still trying to work out what computers have got to do with repairing and maintaining cars?


----------



## V-Technician (Feb 28, 2003)

dude, what you on about?


----------

